# Good outdoor portrait conditions?



## Tbini87 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys. My wife and I have been asked to do some shoots for friends of ours. We will be shooting kids (6months-3 years) and will probably be shooting outside. I have been trying to research and get info into what we need to do to get the best shots we can get. However, I feel like I am still a little lost on getting the best conditions we can get for the shoot. So, a couple of questions I have on shooting outside portraits:

1) What time of day should we shoot? I assume later in the day when the sun isn't as harsh, but before the sun starts to set so we have plenty of natural light?

2) We only have the on camera flash, so should we forget about using "Fill-flash"? I actually don't even know how to use fill-flash but have seen a lot of talk about it when doing research. Any good articles or info on fill-flash would be great!

3) Is it best to shoot in shady areas when possible to reduce shadows or glare? 

Any other tips or pointers would be great. Even links to good articles would be great so I can try to get a clue about what we need to do. Thanks guys!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 15, 2010)

you can shoot anytime you like, but i'd stay outside, under open shade. 

I'd o to the camera store and get a 50mm f/1.4. I'd also probably shoot it mostly around f/2-2.8. 

Focus carefully on the eyes. The picture doesn't matter if the eyes aren't in focus.


----------



## Tbini87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sw1tchFX said:


> you can shoot anytime you like, but i'd stay outside, under open shade.
> 
> I'd o to the camera store and get a 50mm f/1.4. I'd also probably shoot it mostly around f/2-2.8.
> 
> Focus carefully on the eyes. The picture doesn't matter if the eyes aren't in focus.


 
Just got a 35mm 1.8 in the mail, and have a 50mm 1.8 on the way. I don't really know how well I will be able to manually focus the 50mm lens on a moving 6month old though to be honest. Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 15, 2010)

for the baby, you can use the 35, it should be ok.


----------



## ghache (Jun 15, 2010)

i like to shoot between 3 and 7 PM
the sun is lower a little bit.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 15, 2010)

Overcast day is always the best.  Avoid direct sunlight anywhere on the subject if you dont have a nice flash or reflector.


----------



## KmH (Jun 15, 2010)

Open shade works well. Avoid dappled shade.

Digital PhotoCorner - Open Shade: Page 1 of 2

Since it will be you and your wife you can use a reflector, like the white foam board you can get from Wal-Mart or Staples, to use for fill and to help separate your subject from the background.

A made for photography 5-in-1 reflector:  Impact | 5-in-1 Collapsible Reflector - 42x72" | CRK-4272 

You can use the built-in flash for fill too, if you put the flash in manual mode and turn the power down. Start at about the 1/16 power level.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 15, 2010)

I've done a fair amount of outdoor portraiture.

Getting into the shade is a good start, but just a start.

If you work this way, there's no need for a flash fill because the shade IS the fill.  What you'll need is a main.  What I do is move to the edge of the shade...  the edge where you find open sky.  The sky will be the main.  

Also, choose an area with NO direct sunlight...  not even on the background.  Direct sunlight will be MUCH brighter and MUCH warmer than the light on your subjects.  Look too for a setting that is deep...  20 feet and up.

I wouldn't advise shooting any wider than f4.5 or so, especially with the kids.  And use at lens at least 80mm long.

Good luck!

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 15, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> I've done a fair amount of outdoor portraiture.
> 
> Getting into the shade is a good start, but just a start.
> 
> ...



:thumbup:


----------



## jonib101 (Jun 15, 2010)

I just got done shooting my little brother, who is four, at the park. My dad said 10 and 2 were the best times for lighting, but on a bright day, it's just too much for my liking. I tried to put him in the shadows, and it worked out great!


----------



## Tbini87 (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks for all the advise guys!


----------



## Looking Glass Photo (Jun 15, 2010)

My advice to you is to shoot at about 4ish, anytime the sun isn't directly overhead.  Place the subject so the sun is behind them, and use a reflector (or anything big and white) to fill in their face.

I would steer clear of on camera fill flash...

Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## Tbini87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey guys, looked around my area today where i know local photogs shoot (around the Chico State campus where there are lots of cool brick buildings, flowers, trees, etc). Found a lot of shade which was nice. 

I have no idea how to use reflectors or even fill flash but i will start looking into those things. Would love to get enough experience to start shooting for friends and family more often. My wife and I love it so some decent pics for friends and fam would be awesome. Thanks for the help... any addtional advice would be great too!


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 15, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> I've done a fair amount of outdoor portraiture.
> 
> Getting into the shade is a good start, but just a start.
> 
> ...


 


Pete

Would you consider a 50mm lens on a 1.6 crop camera equivalent to this?


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 15, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> I've done a fair amount of outdoor portraiture.
> 
> Getting into the shade is a good start, but just a start.
> 
> ...



:thumbup:

Also, if you can get her to hold it you might get a large reflector with a black side.  You don't want to get into pumping in light but you can manipulate the ratios by taking away light.  You just move in the black side in close and there you go.

Here is a link for you..  http://portrait-photographer.blogspot.com/2010/03/todays-post-comes-from-book-jeff-smiths.html


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 16, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Pete
> 
> Would you consider a 50mm lens on a 1.6 crop camera equivalent to this?



Well...  I was figuring for a crop sensor.  I use a 100mm on my "full frame" camera.

I certainly would use the 50mm on a crop sensor for groups and full length individuals.  But if I have the room, I'll go back to the longer lens.

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 16, 2010)

Mike_E said:


> .../get a large reflector with a black side.  You don't want to get into pumping in light but you can manipulate the ratios by taking away light.



Yes...  yes...  that's a good approach: subtractive lighting.  Rather than trying to add light, take away light to create some ratio.

That's sort of what I'm doing when I go to the edge of the tree line.  I'm using the overhead leaves as a huge go-bo.

-Pete


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 16, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> pbelarge said:
> 
> 
> > Pete
> ...


 
Pete
Thanks for the quick response.

My wife wants me to shoot her kids later this morning. She is a teacher consultant, but this year took over a 3rd grade class and has grown very fond of the children.
I do not take many photos of people, so this will be interesting at the least to see the results.
I also have the 24-70 f/2.8L lens. So I could possible use this for the head shots, at the longer length?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 16, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> I also have the 24-70 f/2.8L lens. So I could possible use this for the head shots, at the longer length?



Absolutely.  

I wish I had that lens.  I could have used it this morning...  shot an ag building and needed something in between my 40mm and my 100mm.  I had to change the angle of view just a bit.  Oh well.

-Pete


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 17, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> I've done a fair amount of outdoor portraiture.
> 
> Getting into the shade is a good start, but just a start.
> 
> ...



Right on Pete!  :thumbup:

I use 85mm f/1.8 on the full frame 5D, (very sharp lens for the money) and shoot between f2.8-5.0 depending on number of people.  f2.8 or lower for single heads, and around 4.0-5.0 for 2 or more heads.  

I don't shoot any wider than f2.8 unless I want to get more creative and isolate the eyes more.  And I agree with no direct sunlight even in the background.  

But if I cannot avoid direct sunlight and the subject wants it in the image, I have them turn their backs to the sun and use an angled reflector with bounced light from the sun or off-camera flash as the main light.


----------

